# Zombie Strippers!



## Dradolan (Sep 2, 2008)

*Zombie Strippers! One of the worst movies made this year*

The name is shocking, and unexpected and it is completely stupid. I heard of it first when watching the movie show on ABC. When i first heard of it, laughed because it was so ridiculous. And it was as it was given one star.

This is what the review said about the movie.
"A secret zombie virus developed by the US military makes it into a strip club via an undead marine. He bites one of the performers (porn star Jenna Jameson) and she unexpectedly becomes a macabre overnight sensation, making the other girls so jealous, they want to become zombies too. With tongue firmly in cheek this film tries to say something about the lengths some women will go to compete for the attention of men. Exactly how re-animated rotting corpses might be sexy is too disturbing for me to ponder, but these blokes are pretty drunk and, it turns out, easy prey for the girls. Zombie fans will enjoy the schlocky fun; everyone else stay clear."

And been myself, when i first heard of the name, instinct thought in my head said "Sounds like a necrophiliac movie". After i actually listened to the review, it realised it was not a necrophiliac movie, but a comedy horror movie. I told me friends about the movie, and they all said the same thing i had in my mind. And a group of them said to me "Wanna go see it, not cause we are really interested in it, but more for the laughs". Sounds fair.

Just thought what you people would say to this shocking awful movie. Apparently it is MA in australia and in some other parts of the world R. its kinda like 30 days of nights, it was R in the rest of the world yet MA in Australia. So lucky i am 15 and i have a body of a 17+ guy .


----------



## Shouden (Sep 2, 2008)

Umm...if I want to see naked zombies, I will watch the Resident Evil Trilogy, thanks. At least those make a little more sense.


----------



## Dradolan (Sep 3, 2008)

True, then again this is like one of the worst movies made this year, so i am not surprised your not wanting to see this piece of junk.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Sep 3, 2008)

That gives me an idea for my art... o.o


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 3, 2008)

Tatsuyoujo said:


> That gives me an idea for my art... o.o



Inspiration can come from odd places sometimes... <(non)>


----------



## Natasha_Seabreeze (Sep 8, 2008)

who cares if it was bad? i love to laugh at those kinda movies


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 8, 2008)

Zombie Strippers
Vampire Cumguzzlers
Werewolf Spank Slaves

The list goes on and on.....


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 8, 2008)

Lol! Sweet dead and bleeding naked girls! what more could ou want? X3


----------



## HumanLombax (Sep 10, 2008)

Umm.... im not even sure if the Fangoria Boys would find that any kinda sexy


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 10, 2008)

If you want a laughfest, watch the original 1970s version of Texas Chainsaw Massacre.


----------

